# Ros error message BAS 100   Digital certificate expired



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2012)

I got a most unhelpful notice that there was a BAS 100 error when I tried to log onto ROS today.  A google search could not enlighten me. 

After waiting 45 minutes for the helpline, she told me that it meant that my certificate had expired. 

Apparently the certificate expires every two years and mine expired in May. 

"You should have been told of that when you last logged on" I was told.

But as a personal tax payer, I log on only once a year to make my returns.

I sent some feedback to Rosmarketing@revenue.ie but it bounced back as an unrecognized address.

Brendan


----------



## Squonk (24 Sep 2012)

I got a similar error last week. To be fair to Revenue they had sent me a warning email back in June which I had ignored:

Dear ROS Customer,

Cert Renewal: Your ROS Digital Certificate is due to expire on 21/06/2012. If you login to ROS at www.ros.ie at any time between now and that date you will be offered the opportunity to renew this certificate which you can do instantly.  If you do not renew this certificate before it expires you will have to apply for a new certificate.

When a ROS Administrator digital certificate expires any associated subuser certificate will be suspended until a new Administrator certificate is issued.


----------



## xeresod (24 Sep 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I sent some feedback to Rosmarketing@revenue.ie but it bounced back as an unrecognized address.



Where did you get that email address? They give the contact details for the specific marketing staff on the website (end of page)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2012)

xeresod said:


> Where did you get that email address? They give the contact details for the specific marketing staff on the website (end of page)



Thanks

I got that number from the person I spoke to on the phone.

I have now sent the suggestion to the name at the bottom of that page.

Brendan


----------

